# AYA Youth Walleye Tournament 6/19



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The Angler Young Angler (AYA) Tournament Circuit is coming to Mosquito Lake
on June 19th. The event is sponsored by Buckeye Sports Center, http://www.buckeyesportscenter.com/. 
The AYA is an International Youth Fishing Circuit who's main objective is to introduce and educate young anglers to competitive sport fishing in a fun environment surrounded by family and friends while creating memories that will last a lifetime. Each team in the tournaments consists of one adult angler and two young anglers, 17 and under. Due to this years event falling on Fathers Day, teams can consist of up to 2 adults and 2 young anglers. Only one adult may actively particpate in fishing. The winner of each regional event qualifies for the opportunity to participate in the International Championship on beautiful Lake of the Woods, Kenora, Ontario Canada.

Awesome prizes, shirts, caps, food and more... This is truly a fantastic family oriented event to help get young people involved in our sport!

Entry form and flyer are attached.

For more information visit: http://www.angleryoungangler.ca/

Contact Info: Buckeye Sports Center, Amy @ 330-929-3366. E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The Angler Young Angler Tournaments Regional Qualifier will be held on June 19th on Mosquito Lake in North East Ohio. The event is a fun and family friendly competitive walleye fishing tournament. Founded in 1998, the AYA was one of the first organizations to offer this tournament format which caters to young anglers and adults.

The objective of the AYA Tournaments is introducing young anglers to competitive sport fishing while creating memories that will last a lifetime. Each team consists of one adult angler and two young anglers, 17 and under. With the Mosquito Lake event falling on Fathers Day, a special allowance has been made so a second non-fishing adult can be included states tournament co-chair John Allen. This will allow Dad, Mom and the kids or a non-boating adult and two children to team up with a boater to enjoy a family oriented day on the water competing in the event.

The success of the AYA Tournaments has led to the organization expanding its reach by holding 20 regional qualifying events across the United States and Canada. This is a fantastic opportunity for anglers and their children or for an angler and a friend, neighbor or co-worker and their kids to enjoy the thrill of competitive fishing in a fun and friendly event states Jim Armington of Buckeye Sports Center, the local sponsor of the event. With the event being held on one of the finest walleye fishing lakes in Ohio, were expecting a large turnout of anglers from across the entire region.

The event includes an official weigh-in, prizes, awards and a BBQ to follow a hard days fishing. The prizes for the Mosquito Lake event include a Lund Boat package complete with a Mercury engine, cash awards and trophies, plus each youth participant will receive a gift bag worth over $50.00.

The winner of each regional event qualifies for the opportunity to participate in the AYA International Championship on beautiful Lake of the Woods in Kenora, Ontario Canada. The first place team wins the title of 'Angler & Young Angler International Champions' as well as an all expense paid trip for 4 to Walt Disney World. The second place team wins a fishing trip for 4 to a Wilderness North lodge. 

For entry and registration information please contact Amy at Buckeye Sports Center, 330-929-3366 or contact tournament co-chair John Allen at 419-565-4330. For more information about Angler Young Angler Tournaments visit their website at www.angleryoungangler.ca.

Entry form attached to previous post.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Just wanted to remind everyone that the Angler Young Angler tourney is on at Mosquito this Sunday, June 19th, State Park Ramp, south end. Boat inspection starts at 6am and the tournament is from 7:30  2:30.

You can enter at the ramp check or cash. 

*The payouts and prizes a guaranteed regardless of the field size! *

1st Place Lund A12 Boat / Mercury 4M Engine / Shorelander Trailer. Invitation to National AYA Tournament & $500.00 travel expenses. That totals up to $5,000!!!
2nd Place $300.00
3rd Place $200.00
4th Place $150.00
1st Big Fish $200.00
2nd Big Fish $100.00
Each Youth participant will receive a Gift Bag worth over $50.00

The winner also gets an invitation to the AYA Championship on Lake of the Woods, one of the most storied walleye fisheries in North America. It is my understanding that the championship contestants get to fish with a professional guide! The winner of the championship gets an all expense paid trip to Disney World for 4 people Awesome! Second place receives a trip to Wilderness North Lodge, one of Canadas premier fly in fishing lodges!

Great event for kids and adults alike! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations to Sammy Cappelli Jr for showing his dad how to fish for walleye on Mosquito. Nice job!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

That he did. He hung in there all day. It was tough watching team Naples/durkin hook those big ones. Everytime they would hit a big one we would catch one. We had 4 hours where neither team could upgrade any but when your sitting on 21 to 23" fish it is hard to do any better than that on mosquito. I wanted to say thanks to Buckeye sports center and Lund and everyone else who was involved. I really wanted to say thanks to my son Sammy for a awesome fathers day I will never forget this one Thanks and good fishing ...Sammy Cappelli


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats to both of you Sammy. This one had to be really special. Best of luck to you the rest of the way!


----------

